

Show HN: Simple animated drawing app and discovery of people nearby - oboh
http://teejik.com

======
mcocaro
nice idea! wondering whether the power of sketching demands an outside app
like teejik or is something whatsapp, line, wechat could implement next to
their stickers - sort of make your own stickers.

